# Seeking 120 hr unpaid externship



## Olympiakos1 (Aug 27, 2010)

My name is James Sirigos,
I am due to graduate from Sanford/Brown on 10/29/2010.

In order to fulfill the school requirements for graduation, I must complete a 120 hr externship.

I am forty minutes north of the school.

In addition to my education, I have worked for 2 insurance companies over a 12 year span. I am well versed in benefits verification, claims resolution, and collections.

If this externship leads to an employment opportunity all the better!

I can be reached at
j.sirigos@hotmail.com

Thank you for your time and attention.


----------

